# "Boxing" by D.C. Hutchison



## lklawson (Aug 20, 2011)

I am pleased to announce that I have republished D.C. Hutchison's 1913 "Boxing" manual.

http://www.lulu.com/product/paperback/boxing/16602248

As always, the download is free.

marketoid blurb:
Outing Publishing House, specializing in manuals for recreational "out door" activities, first published their Boxing manual in 1913.  Written by D. C. Hutchison, an amateur boxing coach for a local club, the manual proved so popular Outers published new editions of it for decades.

Outing's own marketing copy for the manual read thus:

"Practical instruction for men who wish to learn the first  steps in the manly art. Mr. Hutchison writes from long personal experience as an amateur boxer and as a trainer of other amateurs. His instructions are accompanied with full diagrams showing the approved blows and guards. He also gives full directions for training for condition without danger of going stale from overtraining. It is essentially a book for the amateur who boxes for sport and exercise."

Illustrated with 36 hand-drawn instructional figures and focusing on turn-of-the-century amateur style, sometimes called "Scientific Boxing," this book is sure to please modern boxers, martial artists, and historians alike.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------

